# GRCA Field Trial Numbers



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Numbers for the Golden Retriever National Specialty to be held in Lost Hills, CA on October 8-10:

OPEN: 43
AMATEUR: 54
QUALIFYING: 34
DERBY: 18

But you can probably take a couple off of each stake because you can bet my girls will come in season the day of the trial.  

Melanie
Firemark Retrievers


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Good luck Melanie. I was thinking about taking my Ruby and running the derby but California is a long trip. I am sure it will be fun.........


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Numbers for the Golden Retriever National Specialty to be held in Lost Hills, CA on October 8-10:
> 
> OPEN: 43
> AMATEUR: 54
> ...


Good luck, Melanie! Have fun!! BAIT


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Thanks for the post Melanie. I like these numbers a lot better than last year! Do you know Jake's #'s? Is it a dow start?


John

PS The girl is getting spoiled rotten.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Tell me about it! I had to scratch Spinner from Northern Cal's trial because she came in Wednesday. At No. Cal's spring trial, she came in between the land marks & land blind! I'm leaving Amy with Mike because she's also due in shortly and perhaps I can stave her estreus off for a bit. Hopefully when she comes in I'll be able to get the breeding made that I've been working on. 
Tiny numbers this time around--everybody afraid of earthquakes, 90+ degree weather, and forest fires?
Suzanne Burr
and the Honeywood Girls


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

> Thanks for the post Melanie. I like these numbers a lot better than last year! Do you know Jake's #'s? Is it a dow start?


I don't have the running order yet but will let you know when I get it. Yes, DOW for the all-age stakes.




> PS The girl is getting spoiled rotten.


But does she have a name yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Just pulled out my catalog from the last time the National Specialty was in our region...Albuquerque in 2001. Entries there were:

OPEN: 35
AMATEUR: 44
QUAL: 47
DERBY: 21

Interestingly enough, it looks like we have another real "young dog" Derby this year. In Albuquerque 1st place went to a 15 month old, 2nd place to a 12 month old, 3rd place to another 15 month old and 4th place to a 17 month old (who also got a Qual 3rd--go Rev!).


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Melanie-
Do you know if the Gunn's will be there with Boomer?
M


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> Melanie-
> Do you know if the Gunn's will be there with Boomer?
> M


Miriam, I see you took my advise, and read some Gene Hill.  Nobody said it better than Hilly! :wink: BAIT


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

> Do you know if the Gunn's will be there with Boomer?


That was their plan. They are coming down after running the Canadian National Open.

Melanie


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> > Do you know if the Gunn's will be there with Boomer?
> 
> 
> That was their plan. They are coming down after running the Canadian National Open.
> ...


Hmmm... Oct 8 -10. Anybody want to share a room because I'm sure they're all gone!
M
(yes Bait-I took your advice!)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

2005 is Gettysburg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yahoo! One of my favorite places. Hunt test starts on my birthday! It's a sign!
 
M


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

There are probably rooms available at both the Days Inn and Motel 6 in Lost Hills. It's easy to check online!

Melanie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Miriam Wade said:


> 2005 is Gettysburg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yahoo! One of my favorite places. Hunt test starts on my birthday! It's a sign!
> 
> M


Hey, Miriam, What are the dates? If they're out already, I can put in for my vacation time Waaaay ahead of time! That's only a couple hours away. Wwwwe're Th th th there! BAIT

It's a sign? Man, You're as bad as me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Miriam,

Even if Lost Hills motels fill up, there should be plenty of others within a 20 minute drive. Bakersfield is only1/2 hour away. Bryan Clasby is the property manager and he knows all the great places to eat in the area. I know from going to graduate school at SUNY Albany that the Northeastern palate is not attuned to the Mexican food of the area, but there are some great BBQ places. Ask Bryan if you come out.

Also, there is a field trial before the Golden Specialty if anyone wants to get an early start. I think the entries close next weekend. I will be up there that weekend.

Russ


----------



## Oh so High (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi Mel, thanks for the info. See you there.
Fred


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I new better than to enter Gracie and she would come in season. Thats OK cause Anna and Gracie are on the way to Co. today. Gracie will be breeding to Jaco. Look for listing for puppies


----------

